# VHS-Kassette auf DVD



## _Michael_ (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Wie der Titel schon sagt habe ich folgendes Problem. Ich würde gerne ein paar VHS-Kassetten auf DVD brennen.

Jetzt habe ich mich schon ein wenig im Internet erkundigt wie das ganze funktioniert. Anscheinend komme ich um eine TV-Karte nicht herum oder?

Kurz zu meiner Hardware:

Geforce 8800 GTS von Zotac
Asus P5E
Intel Core 2 Duo 6750

Mithilfe dieser Grafikkarte werde ich keine Videosignal in meinen PC bringen nehme ich einmal an.

Da ich nur 8 Filme überspielen will soll das Ganze jetzt so günstig wie möglich sein, da ich es dann nicht mehr verwenden werde.

Welche Lösungen gibt es da jetzt? (Vorallem billige Hardware)

Funktioniet es damit?

http://geizhals.at/a459786.html

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Michael Klanner

Ps: ich hätte einen Digitalreciever mit einer Festplatte kann ich vielleicht über den Fernseher die VHS auf diese Festplatte bringen und dann auf DVD brennen?


----------



## rebel4life (22. Juni 2010)

Kauf dir halt so einen Grabber, gibt es bei Pollin für 10-20€.

Bedenke aber den Macrovisionkopierschutz, wenn der drin ist, hast du schlechte Karten, da brauchst du noch ne Zwischenschaltung, aber die ist nicht erlaubt...


----------



## midnight (22. Juni 2010)

Macrovision? Er will doch nix von einer DVD holen, sondern darauf schreiben. Mir wäre neu, dass VHS-Kassetten einen Kopierschutz haben, wobei ich mich da auch nich so auskenne.

so far


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Juni 2010)

Dann mal hier ein Link zum bilden, den Schutz gibt es schon etwas länger.  Macrovision in VHS


----------



## highspeedpingu (22. Juni 2010)

> Funktioniet es damit?
> 
> LogiLink Audio und Video Grabber, USB 2.0 (VG0001) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


Damit funktioniert es. Du brauchst dann noch eine Software zum Aufnehmen und ein Programm zum konvertieren. Bei der Aufnahme fallen sehr grosse Datenmengen an! (je nach Format) Da können leicht 60Gb/Std. zusammen kommen. Der Qualität wegen solltest du beim überspielen von Band auf Festplatte die Daten nicht gleich komprimieren, sondern erst danach auf DVD Format umwandeln...
Wenn du das zum ersten mal machst, solltest du mal ein bisschen zu dem Thema googeln


----------



## Freakless08 (24. Juni 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Macrovision? Er will doch nix von einer DVD holen, sondern darauf schreiben. Mir wäre neu, dass VHS-Kassetten einen Kopierschutz haben, wobei ich mich da auch nich so auskenne.
> 
> so far


Jep. Einige Kaufkassetten haben Macrovision drauf und ja - es ist ein Kopierschutz.


----------



## _Michael_ (26. Juni 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten. Habe das Ding heute bekommen und werde das dann mal ausprobieren!

Hab auch bis jetzt noch nie was von nem VHS-kopierschutz gehört. Mal sehen ob meine VHS-Kassetten sowas haben.

Ich will ja meine Videokassentten nur digitalisieren und nicht verbreiten oder gar verkaufen. Sozusagen ne sicherungskopie. (wobei ich die VHS dann entsorgen werde wenn das ganze erst mal auf DVD ist )

werd euch wissen lassen ob das funktiniert hat mit dem überspielen.

mfg Michael

Ps: habe eine Software namens Ulead VideoStudio dazubekommen. Taugt die etwas? Bei der Aufnahme kann ich zwischen verschiedenen Formaten wählen. Da mir geraten worden ist nicht gleich auf DVD zu gehen welches Format soll ich den nehmen?


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Juni 2010)

Avi oder mpeg. 

mein Vater hat sich sowas auch schon mal geholt, damit alte Hochzeitsfilme, Geburtstage etc. auf die Festplatte können.

Kann ihn ja mal fragen, was er so benutzt, da er sich in Sachen Multimedia sehr gut auskennt.


----------



## rebel4life (26. Juni 2010)

mkv mit h.264. Gerade du müsstest es wissen. 

Da werden auch die HD Filme abgelegt.


----------

